# Boer Buck Underbite



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

We have a boer buck that will be turning 3 years old this fall. We were just trimming him up and giving him his copper when we noticed that his bite is off. Like really off. He has roughly a half-inch underbite. We purchased him at 4 months with a perfect bite. I don't remember the last time I've checked it since he was about 6 months old. I know bucks (especially with strong Roman noses) can develop an off bite, but I am so disappointed reading that their bite can't be more than 1/4" off after 24 months. Is he even marketable now? We were planning on selling him next fall, but I don't know if we want to breed him to anymore does. Is he now just destined for auction?


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Am I suppose to measure the distance between the top and the bottom palette or the top pallets to the both teeth? If the distance b/t the top and bottom palates, it would be about 1/4" (which would be OK in ABGA standards). If I measure the top palate to the bottom teeth, it would be 1/2". His bottom teeth stick out a tad more forward than his bottom palate.


----------

